# Come See my new baby boy !



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok so since Riley is becoming more and more aggressive towards jack and myself. We are looking into rehoming him. (Long story) So today i went and picked up this little boy to be jacks new buddy. And maybe (just a last ditch attempt) It may deter riley from attacking Jack or myself if there is another rat. Just an idea. Anyway we are thinking of callinh him Louie..What you guys think ? Any ideas? GO for it !! 

Onto Pics :


----------



## Trixie-Trix (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww he's a cutie  Adorable little guy you got there.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in love!


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Soooo cute! I love rats with red eyes! How old is he?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Susinko said:


> Soooo cute! I love rats with red eyes! How old is he?


#

Really young about 7 weeks.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

He looks like a Louie to me...


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

awwwwwwwe what a sweetie!!!!

*ratnaps* XD


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

lol... with all the mese rats popping up lately... I wonder if you are going to see some dark points start popping up shortly

anyone want to take bets on it... lol


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> lol... with all the mese rats popping up lately... I wonder if you are going to see some dark points start popping up shortly
> 
> anyone want to take bets on it... lol



Mese rats ?? lol some new term ??
He should be a beige hooded..Im not Furist but i didnt really want another beige in the house. Cant tell them apart ! Well atleast this one has balls that will help xD

Edit : Never mind i got it =D lol Oh tlaking of which there were two siamese girlies at the petstore the other day. Just starting to show points. So cute !


----------

